# Nintendo DS Used to Train McDonald’s Employees



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*McDonald’s Employees to be Trained by Nintendo DS*

Monday, March 22, 2010 9:01AM - By Jared Newman








Get your Burger Time jokes in now, because at least in Japan, new employees at McDonald’s will train on the Nintendo DS. The program, called “eSmart,” will debut later this year, with two handheld consoles in all of the chain’s 3,700 Japan locations. Andria Sang, which relayed the news from Japanese business newspaper Nikkei, doesn’t have any details on how the training itself will work. But I’m envisioning a Cooking Mama-type game where employees learn the basics of food preparation (pickles go on top of cheese, which goes on top of meat, and so on). Sure beats those cheesy instructional videos I had to watch at Boston Market back in the day.

Whatever the actual training method may be, McDonald’s expects it’ll cut training time in half, because most employees are already familiar with the DS. Excluding software development, the burger chain will spend 200 million yen ($2.2 million, roughly) on the program. But can this new effort from Mickey D’s compete with the Windows 7 Whopper? [Andria Sang via 1UP]









As reported by GamerCrave


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Nintendo keep finding new ways to increase sales, fair play. Before we know it the kids will be taking them to school and doing all their school work on them.


----------

